# Singles in HK



## kath140378

Hey i'm a teacher looking to move to HK in 2012. I'm moving on my own ao want to know how easy it is to meet new people and makle friends?


----------



## JWilliamson

*Meeting new people?*



kath140378 said:


> Hey i'm a teacher looking to move to HK in 2012. I'm moving on my own ao want to know how easy it is to meet new people and makle friends?


Was meeting new people easy or difficult for you? Well it will be the same once you get here but going out and being willing to meet new people can help. Drinking also can help you. JW


----------



## leo9221

definitely helpful is to learn a bit of Cantonese. Don't need to master it, by showing some interest in learning it will already open up more chances.


----------



## kath140378

thanks for the advice. In dubai there is a social circles website for expats to meet up and organise events. Anything like that in HK?


----------



## JWilliamson

There are many like that in Hong Kong and there are many location/ watering holes where all the expat end up going every night. JW


----------



## kath140378

JWilliamson said:


> There are many like that in Hong Kong and there are many location/ watering holes where all the expat end up going every night. JW


Thanks


----------



## glezhia

kath140378 said:


> thanks for the advice. In dubai there is a social circles website for expats to meet up and organise events. Anything like that in HK?


Hi There! I am also looking for an expat meet up in HK for a casual Happy Hour stuffs or clubbing. I'm having my holiday there sometime in September.


----------



## JWilliamson

LKF in Central will be a good start


----------



## allan clyde

kath140378 said:


> thanks for the advice. In dubai there is a social circles website for expats to meet up and organise events. Anything like that in HK?


Dear Kath,
can you give me the name of those websites? I am thinking of going to Dubai shortly. Thank you very much.


----------



## Lexiphanic

If you're a generally friendly sort of person, meeting people is easy.
Though sometimes if you stick out from the rest it can help. Walking down a street in Shanghai in 2006, I was one of only two caucasian people waiting at a crosswalk. By the time we crossed the road we'd exchanged names and decided to explore the area together. She was a new resident in her first week of a three year stay.

A week later I was in HK and by the afternoon of my first day I'd made new friends, the first of whom I met up The Peak lookout, quite by accident, when she asked me to take her photo for her.

Generally speaking I think you go to where expats flock, you'll find it easy to meet new people. Expats are always looking for new people to meet and if you're on your own you're likely to have someone say hello in no time.


----------

